# Are Red Tail Sharks bottom feeders ?



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

I got a Red Tail Shark yesterday with some barbs, gouramis, bala sharks, etc.

I am offering them floating pellets. The brand name is Optimum. Its fairly cheap and easy to get.

Excluding the RTS all the other fishes are eating the pellets.

I don't want to buy sinking pellets just for the RTS.

Are they really bottom feeders ?


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I never had any luck keeping red tail sharks alive. I have had a bala shark, beware, it will get large! I just fed my sharks fish food and blood worms. After I had an iridescent shark and the bala get so big I quit raising them. I enjoy them but I got tired of providing my LFS with large fish and plecos.


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

No one else ? *c/p*

I need a confirmation that RTS is a bottom feeder.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

A long time ago, I had several RTS.( in separate tanks). If my memory serves me right, they were bottom feeders, but would go to the top and grab a mouth full of what ever I was feeding. Beware though, they are stinkers. One I had, got a fancy male guppy down and sucked all the slim coat off him. He didn't make it. They are fun to watch when they are small though.

hope you have a blessed day


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

vreugy said:


> A long time ago, I had several RTS.( in separate tanks). If my memory serves me right, they were bottom feeders, but would go to the top and grab a mouth full of what ever I was feeding. Beware though, they are stinkers. One I had, got a fancy male guppy down and sucked all the slim coat off him. He didn't make it. They are fun to watch when they are small though.


Problem is my RTS is not eating anything floating on the surface. Thats why I am worried.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Give it a little time. It is probably in a little shock. Remember, it has been shifted around a lot lately. I would suggest a partial water change. Or at least test the water to make sure everything is fine. Even if all the other fish are fine, this one will be stressed because of the move and different water. I usually don't feed new fish for a day or two until they adjust a little. It won't hurt fish to go 3-4 days without feed once in a while. Actually, I only feed 5 days a week with one or two of those days special treat days. Give your new fin baby a couple more days. It should be fine. Should ask if it is acting ok. No clamped fins??

Hope you have a blessed day


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

vreugy said:


> Give it a little time. It is probably in a little shock. Remember, it has been shifted around a lot lately. I would suggest a partial water change. Or at least test the water to make sure everything is fine. Even if all the other fish are fine, this one will be stressed because of the move and different water. I usually don't feed new fish for a day or two until they adjust a little. It won't hurt fish to go 3-4 days without feed once in a while. Actually, I only feed 5 days a week with one or two of those days special treat days. Give your new fin baby a couple more days. It should be fine. Should ask if it is acting ok. No clamped fins??
> 
> Hope you have a blessed day


It is acting okay. But I cant really judge about the clamped fins.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

My guess is he is just stressed and needs a little time. If he hasn't started eating by the end of the week, then there might be an issue. Vreugy hit it on the head....check your parameters. That is the best thing you can do next to a water change right now.


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

jamnigh said:


> My guess is he is just stressed and needs a little time. If he hasn't started eating by the end of the week, then there might be an issue. Vreugy hit it on the head....check your parameters. That is the best thing you can do next to a water change right now.


I did 80% water change today.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Are you able to check your nitrites, nitrates, ammonia?


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

jamnigh said:


> Are you able to check your nitrites, nitrates, ammonia?


No. I don't have a test kit.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Is the fish acting any better today? May take it a few days to regain it's confidence. By chance are some of the other fish bullying this one? Sometimes they will pick on a new comer. Just remember, when it "comes back to life" it will be a stinker. Lots of fun to watch, but a stinker all the same.

Hope you can get a test kit soon. It really helps like jamnigh said. Please don't use the test strips. They aren't accurate. If at all possible a liquid kit is best. I think a lot of the forum, including myself, use the API test kit. Good luck with Mr. RTS.

Hope you have a blessed day


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

vreugy said:


> Is the fish acting any better today? May take it a few days to regain it's confidence. By chance are some of the other fish bullying this one? Sometimes they will pick on a new comer. Just remember, when it "comes back to life" it will be a stinker. Lots of fun to watch, but a stinker all the same.
> 
> Hope you can get a test kit soon. It really helps like jamnigh said. Please don't use the test strips. They aren't accurate. If at all possible a liquid kit is best. I think a lot of the forum, including myself, use the API test kit. Good luck with Mr. RTS.
> 
> Hope you have a blessed day


The fish is behaving normally from the start. Its just not eating. I will wait a few days and see if it starts eating.

I will get a test kit as soon as possible.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

If you haven't already, wouldn't hurt to do maybe a 30% wc. Never hurts to have fresh water.  I still think it will come around in a day or two. Sometimes I think these little personalities like to worry us. ** Hang in there. 

Just thought of something. Do you have any frozen shrimp??? Bet it will pounce on it. Don't forget the occasional pea. Most all fish love them and need their greens too.

Hope you have a blessed day


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

vreugy said:


> If you haven't already, wouldn't hurt to do maybe a 30% wc. Never hurts to have fresh water.  I still think it will come around in a day or two. Sometimes I think these little personalities like to worry us. ** Hang in there.
> 
> Just thought of something. Do you have any frozen shrimp??? Bet it will pounce on it. Don't forget the occasional pea. Most all fish love them and need their greens too.
> 
> Hope you have a blessed day


I did a 80% WC yesterday.

I don't have frozen shrimp right now. I can try the pea solution. Although I have never done it before.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Sounds like you are doing everything right.I guess this one is like a petulant child that can't have it's favorite toy. Guess you are just going to have to wait this one out. Silly fin baby. Hang in there.

have a blessed day.


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

Hows the shark??


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

LisaF316 said:


> Hows the shark??


It goes upto the surface now to have a bite of the the pellets. But it can't gulp any pellets.

It just chew them for a moment and goes to the next pellet. It looks healthy. The stomach looks fuller than before.


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

Mine eats off the bottom most of the time, I do feed the Tetra crisps and tropical flakes, bet also give the tank some frozen treats like brine shrimp or mysis also use wafers.


----------

